# FR: Which public sector jobs will Fillon cut?



## Eddie_Sammon

Bonjour,

I want to write "Which public sector jobs will (François) Fillon cut?" 

I opted for "Fillon quels fonctionnaires supprimera-t-il ? " but on second thoughts I think "Fillon supprimera-t-il quels fonctionnaires ?" looks better French. Is that true ? 

Also, is it necessary to place a comma/virgule after Fillon in the example I initially opted for (Fillon quels fonctionnaires supprimera-t-il ?) ? 

Thanks for any thoughts on this. 

Cordialement 

Eddie


----------



## Eddie_Sammon

PS, I notice many call it "postes de fonctionnaires", which I suppose is more accurate, but some seem to simply say fonctionnaires for short. But my question is about the word order of longer questions in inversion. 

Bien cordialement


----------



## olivier68

Option 1 requires the comma. But it is not a very nice way of saying things.
Option 2 is grammatically incorrect.

But the translation following Option 1 is, for me, not correct. The initial text does not refer to "fonctionnaires" (people) but to "branches de la fonction publique" ("sectors").


----------



## jekoh

Quels fonctionnaires Fillon supprimera-t-il ?


----------



## Eddie_Sammon

OK, thanks Olivier, but I am a bit confused. Which option is grammatically incorrect? This one: "Fillon supprimera-t-il quels fonctionnaires ?" ? I have seen what looks like "Fillon supprimera-t-il quels fonctionnaires ?" without the comma more times than I have with the comma, but I will take your word for it. 

Also, on the translation, un poste de fonctionnaire sounds like a public sector job to me. Juppé is talking about infirmières and policiers, so I presume they are public sector jobs. I elaborated in my "PS" reply, which you might have missed.  

Thanks


----------



## Eddie_Sammon

Thanks jekoh


----------



## pointvirgule

_Quels postes Fillon supprimera-t-il dans la fonction publique ?_
(Que je préfère à _supprimer des fonctionnaires_, concept par trop stalinien. )


----------



## olivier68

Eddie_Sammon said:


> "Fillon supprimera-t-il quels fonctionnaires ?"



This one is not correct.


----------



## Eddie_Sammon

olivier68 said:


> This one is not correct.


OK thanks.


----------



## olivier68

pointvirgule said:


> Vous vous trompez. _Public sector = fonction publique. _Il ne s'agit pas de « secteurs » au pluriel
> _
> Quels postes Fillon supprimera-t-il dans la fonction publique ?_



Dans le contexte français actuel, la phrase initiale veut dire : Dans quel(s) domaine(s) de la fonction publique Fillon supprimera-t-il des postes de fonctionnaires ?

Mais je suis d'accord que je sur-interprète sans doute le texte initial, le remettant dans son contexte effectif.


----------



## jekoh

Note that _supprimer quelqu'un_ usually means _tuer quelqu'un, _so saying_ Quels postes supprimera-t-il ? _rather than_ Quels fonctionnaires supprimera-t-il ? _is more than just a matter of accuracy_._


----------



## Eddie_Sammon

Je veux dire "Quels emplois de la fonction publique est-ce que Fillon veut supprimer ?" (Des infirmières ? Des policiers ? Etc.) 

Merci.


----------



## olivier68

Et bien disons alors :

"Quels postes de la fonction publique Fillion va-t-il supprimer ?".


----------



## Eddie_Sammon

Merci, donc "Quels postes de la fonction publique Fillon supprimera-t-il ?" est correct aussi. 

PS, I have now changed it and gone with "Quels postes dans la fonction publique Fillon supprimera-t-il ? C'est quoi j'ai décidé.


----------

